# Waldbronn Info



## Delapsus-Angelus

Hi all,

I have been asked to stop over in Germany for an interview on my way home to the UK from Malaysia, the place is Waldbronn, does anyone know of this place before I go, any info?

What is it like?
Nice to live?
Do people live in Waldbronn or travel from another area?
If they travel from another area, the best way to travel to Waldbronn?
Anything near that makes it a worthwhile place to live?
Nearest airport to fly home to the UK, is it convenient to fly regularly from here or a pain?

Any info in general as I have no idea what to expect...


Thanks


----------



## James3214

Although we might be pushing it a bit on here to find someone who knows or has even heard of Waldbronn I can at least say I know where it is and have been down in that area a few times.
Probably nice area to live. I suspect that some commute to Karlsruhe, Stuttgart or Pforzheim. Looks like an easy place to get to as well. Close to A5 autobahn and has good rail links nearby. Only about an hour to get to the biggest airport in Europe, Frankfurt am Main but I think you can fly direct back to Stansted using Ryanair from Karlsruhe-Baden. 

I'd go for it....nice area/place to live & work I suspect!


----------



## Delapsus-Angelus

James3214 said:


> Although we might be pushing it a bit on here to find someone who knows or has even heard of Waldbronn I can at least say I know where it is and have been down in that area a few times.
> Probably nice area to live. I suspect that some commute to Karlsruhe, Stuttgart or Pforzheim. Looks like an easy place to get to as well. Close to A5 autobahn and has good rail links nearby. Only about an hour to get to the biggest airport in Europe, Frankfurt am Main but I think you can fly direct back to Stansted using Ryanair from Karlsruhe-Baden.
> 
> I'd go for it....nice area/place to live & work I suspect!


Thanks James.

Would you say commuting to Karlsruhe/Stuttgart would be better in your opinion, and is this done by train also or would one drive?

I am potentially moving there on my own, so a little apprehensive as an English non-German speaker at present.

Obviously I will see more when I go there in 2.5 weeks, but I was hoping for a bit more info as not many websites on the area it seems.

I will be asking my potential employer in my next email, but wanted some honest feedback rather than he say its amazing when ill die of boredom.


----------



## James3214

I suppose it depends on where your work is. I thought from your post that you were working in Waldbronn.
One or two other posters might be able to contribute on the commuting thing but those were the cities I noticed nearby, so if you like 'a bit of life' I would of thought it would be better in those places and commute. 
Judging by the US bases that are (or were in the area!) I would of thought that there are probably more English speakers around than you think, but yes, you will probably find it difficult without basic German.
Hopefully, other posters can offer advice about the place.


----------



## Delapsus-Angelus

Sorry to not be clear, yes the office is in Waldbronn itself.


----------



## MrTweek

Waldbronn in a suburb of Karlsruhe, where I lived for a couple of years.
It's a nice city in a beautiful region, I loved it.
It's one of the warmest regions in Germany, has a huge IT industry, lots of young people, a lot of international food, heaps of beer gardens, and is excellent for hiking, cycling, climbing and similar. There are many nice cities close enough for a day trip, like Heidelberg, Mannheim, Stuttgart, Strasbourg, Basel.
Also just 20 km to France, in case you fancy some good wines and nice cheeses. Switzerland is just a 2 hours drive or train ride away.

It'll be easy to commute from Karlsruhe, Ettlingen or any other nearby town.
Public transport is excellent, one of the best in Europe, but you can also commute by car of course.
There's a little airport south of Karlsruhe which is used by Ryanair and Air Berlin and has at least daily connections to London, often very cheap. I flew to London for 10 € return.
Frankfurt Airport is 40 minutes by train from Karlsruhe and has connections to anywhere in the world.

Also, the city has its own Wikipedia: Stadtwiki Karlsruhe - Most content will be in German language though.


----------



## James3214

Blimey! If the OP doesn't want that job I think I might apply! Thanks Mr. Tweek.


----------



## Delapsus-Angelus

Thanks Mr Tweek, I feel much better about going now for the interview. Just wanted to know what I might be getting myself into if I get the job. Thanks again.


----------



## Delapsus-Angelus

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a good website for renting in the area of Waldbronn (or the area's around)?


----------



## James3214

Probably the best are immobilienscout24.de or if you don't mind sharing a place, try wg-gesucht.de where you can also sometimes find short term lets (where owners go abroad, etc).


----------



## Delapsus-Angelus

James3214 said:


> Probably the best are immobilienscout24.de or if you don't mind sharing a place, try wg-gesucht.de where you can also sometimes find short term lets (where owners go abroad, etc).



Thanks


----------

